# Ozzy at the Three Counties Show



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I was very pleased to meet the stunning Ozzy today and can verify that he is just as gorgeous - and huge  - as he looks in his photos :001_wub: He was feeling the heat a bit this afternoon but still a very handsome boy. Lovely too to meet my fellow mod Chris (Raggs) and his wife Sue :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I love Ozzy! He's just gorgeous!! :001_wub: I'd love an MC one day, they're a stunning breed


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Isn't he beautiful! I'm looking forward to meeting him at the Supreme :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he really is stunning, _


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

me thinks he is a lion.
michelle x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

harrys_mum said:


> me thinks he is a lion.
> michelle x


Most definitely


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys! Stupid dog owner question coming up!! That cat is seriously good looking, and is he a special kind? Never seen a run of mill moggie quite so handsome?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ozzy is a Maine Coon  owned by Pet Forums moderator Raggs :


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Excellent lineup at the show! I did spy the lovely Ozzie but was a bit shy to come over and introduce myself as the strange randomer off the internet  My MIL was in danger of running off with one of the cream Burmese, I think :lol:

Additionally, I managed to convince my better half of the cute factor of Sphinxs - part one of my Grand Plan :devil: 

The breeder of my Maus was there too, showing three of her cats including the mum of our two. Couldn't believe how tiny she is now in comparison to ours after only a year! They must be at least a third bigger than her, probably more  (mum, not breeder obviously lol)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We may have passed by each other Ace : I was lurking round the Sphinx and Maus for quite a while  Also had a good look at the Abbys too :001_wub:
I have to say I was captivated by a couple of Devon Rex though :001_wub::001_wub: an odd-eyed white and a little black, both owned by the same couple who I chatted to for a while :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the Manchester show in September- I'd love to meet all of the different breeds, I find them all fascinating in their own unique ways


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> We may have passed by each other Ace : I was lurking round the Sphinx and Maus for quite a while  Also had a good look at the Abbys too :001_wub:
> I have to say I was captivated by a couple of Devon Rex though :001_wub::001_wub: an odd-eyed white and a little black, both owned by the same couple who I chatted to for a while :thumbup:


Yes, I was surprised that there were only a couple of Abys - a blue and a usual, I think. Sharo is a sorrell, which (biased I know) I think are more attractive than those coat varieties. The Devon Rexes were brilliant too - they look like someone got bored halfway through when putting on the fur 

And I loved the Havana Browns too, even if one I saw was very stressed in a messy cage where he couldn't tidy his poop  Poor little guy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ace85 said:


> Yes, I was surprised that there were only a couple of Abys - a blue and a usual, I think. Sharo is a sorrell, which (biased I know) I think are more attractive than those coat varieties. The Devon Rexes were brilliant too - they look like someone got bored halfway through when putting on the fur
> 
> And I loved the Havana Browns too, e*ven if one I saw was very stressed in a messy cage where he couldn't tidy his poop :*( Poor little guy


Yes, I saw him  His owner had just gone to get some more litter for him as I was chatting to the owner of the lilac oriental in the next pen.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Lynn, how nice it was to finally meet up with you at the show and have a proper chat, im glad you liked Ozzy and a big thank you for posting the pics you took of him, they do look great, I hope you had a good time at the show and im sure we will meet up again at a future show..............Chris


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

you sure ozzy didnt go for a walkabout in st osyths, clacton, theres a lion on the loose. 
michelle x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

harrys_mum said:


> you sure ozzy didnt go for a walkabout in st osyths, clacton, theres a lion on the loose.
> michelle x


Hi Michelle, i did hear about this on the radio, The Oz is here indoors lol


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

oh wow Ozzy is such a stunner!


----------

